# First con advice



## MatchaDog (Jun 29, 2021)

So, I've never really gone to a furry convention before as I haven't had the means to go. Bewhiskered is happening here in NC and I have been thinking about going. The main thing stopping me is that none of my friends are in the fandom and I don't know if it would be worth it to go all alone. I guess I just want to hear about your first con experiences and any experiences going to a con alone.


----------



## Raever (Jun 30, 2021)

PocariRoo did a lot of good videos that essentially cover everything you'd need to know as a first time con-goer.



Spoiler: Video Guides











Hopefully these help you figure out budgeting, planning, basic Furry etiquette, etc.

As for going alone, a lot of Furries are REALLY welcoming and you're bound to find people to socialize with just by walking around and occasionally starting up a conversation. All Furries go to cons to meet other furries and have fun, so there's no reason to be ashamed of going alone with that goal in mind.


----------

